# Dr. Peter Fahrney preparation embossed typo?



## steveinlanc (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a clear glass bottle embossed on one side:

 "THE RELIABLE OLD-TIME PREPARATION FOR HOME USE"

 On the opposite side:

 "PREPARED BY DR. PETER FAHRHEY [sic] & SONS CO. CHICAGO, ILL. U.S.A."

 The bottom of the bottle has embossed in a circle "FAHRNEY CHICAGO", and in the center "70" and what looks like the International Glass logo.

 Is the "FAHRHEY" typo a common thing or do I have an odd bottle?  I'm assuming the bottle is post-1900 because it has a screw top, but the mold lines stop before the screw part.


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2006)

yo, never seen one with a screw top, lets see it, farneys bottles are pretty common ive dug some cork top versions  mike


----------



## David E (Feb 12, 2006)

PREPARED BY Dr PETER
 FAHRNEY & SONS CO CHICAGO.
 ILL. U.S.A. THE RELIABLE
 OLD-TIME PREPARATION FOR
 HOME USE
 (Base) FAHRNEY CHICAGO
 Clear 9" x 2 11/16" x 2 11/16"
 ABM

 Dave


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 12, 2006)

It sounds like you have an odd one. I'd think less common if machine made. I don't think makers were letting spelling go like the early bottles. Is the screw top ground? The embossing looks a bit crude for machine made too.
 Can you put up some pics of the top or the whole thing?
 That's my humble opinion.


----------



## steveinlanc (Feb 12, 2006)

Here ya go.... let me know what you think about this puppy.


----------



## steveinlanc (Feb 12, 2006)

and another


----------



## steveinlanc (Feb 12, 2006)

and the base


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 12, 2006)

It's machine made. The only other ABM error I can think of is a backward Z on a bromo. I still don't recall a screw top Fahrneys though. I do think I read that Peter (the 3rd by this time), while in competition with David?, was still in operation. Google had so much I got confused.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2006)

This item may be attractive to some of the Fahrney family members who collect the products. Being screw top i'm not sure it would have much appeal to bottle collectors in general. I have not seen this error before and i've seen quite a few Fahrney bottles.

 Yes, the Fahrney family medicine business history is a bit hard to follow.


----------



## steveinlanc (Feb 12, 2006)

How would I find Fahrney family members who might be interested?  Also, is this really THAT rare, and what does that mean in terms of value?  Sorry but I don't really know much about really unusual bottles and I appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 16, 2006)

I cant tell you how rare it is since I dont normally look at later bottles.
 I know some of the Fahrney descendants are bidders on ebay, if you listed it there they would most likely see it. Cant guarantee they would want it.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 25, 2021)

steveinlanc said:


> I have a clear glass bottle embossed on one side:
> 
> "THE RELIABLE OLD-TIME PREPARATION FOR HOME USE"
> 
> ...


. Well I found the post, after messaging you....  I was just looking thru my bottles and found this bottle, earlier than yours, but still...someone didn’t learn how to spell, between when my bottle was made, and your bottle!  You would think they would be teased about the spelling, and never ever forget how to spell “Chicago”!?  (That’s how I learned to spell- NOT! still working on that.... )  anyway, I didn’t put my creative spelling skills on an embossed bottle to show people 100 years later what an epic dumb a$$ they missed out on!  I have seen this bottle actually spelled right, even.  I know it went like this:  “there goes that dumb a$$, Peter, again!  And he calls himself a Dr?!”  No wonder Dr’s write the way they do!  Betcha he wishes it was in his writing...  nobody would know! It hides a world of mistakes....


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 25, 2021)

GuntherHess said:


> I cant tell you how rare it is since I dont normally look at later bottles.
> I know some of the Fahrney descendants are bidders on ebay, if you listed it there they would most likely see it. Cant guarantee they would want it.


They’d be like...  “the family is still being teased about uncle dumb-a$$’es creative spelling skills!  Changing my name....”


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 25, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> . Well I found the post, after messaging you....


Nice.  A 15 year oldie lives once again!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Nice. A 15 year oldie lives once again!





UncleBruce said:


> Nice. A 15 year oldie lives once again!



That’s funny stuff, there! It’s like with google promoting our posts, theyre going to live on, like this guys “creative writing!”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

